# community theater fire safety



## TPC-HOUSTON (May 16, 2009)

Hello - I have been trying to locate codes relating to fire safety in small community theaters. The local municipality has adopted the international fire code (2006) but that does not seem to be available on line. Any pointers to online resources would be much appreciated.


----------



## DaveySimps (May 16, 2009)

Welcome! Great to have you here. Be sure to check out the Wiki and the search function. There is some stuff there in regards to what you are looking for. Your local library should have a copy of applicable NFPA (National Fire Protection Association) regulations. When in doubt, contact your AHJ (Authority Having Jurisdiction), typically your Fire Marshall, but not always. Ultimately it is their call on how the published code / regulations are interpreted. Enjoy CB!

~Dave


----------



## lieperjp (May 16, 2009)

Welcome!

Again, to add to what Davey said, Your library should have a copy, yes. If they don't have one, they will be able to get one for you as long as you're willing to wait a couple days for an interlibrary loan. 

Best wishes! Enjoy CB.


----------

